# Rosie - Biggest Loser?



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm happy to report that my MIL's dog, Rosie lost another 1.4 pounds this past week!  That makes a loss of 3.4 pounds total in 3 weeks. She needs to lose a total of 14 pounds , so at least she's heading in the right direction. At least she's not panting constantly anymore. I can't imagine being double my desired weight! 

She's on a very restricted diet - 1/4 cup of Taste of the Wild twice daily, and I also give her a very healthy portion of no-salt green beans in her evening meal (probably 1/3 can), to give her more fiber and to help her feel more full. Needless to say, she LOVES mealtime now, and I also have to keep the trash hidden.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Well done! It's horrid having to diet them, even though you know it's for their own good. She'll be back to a healthy weight in no time at all.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

woohoo! go Rosie!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

congratulations, you will have to do before and after photos at some point to show the difference.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

This is sooo interesting and Rosie is lucky to have you. I'm really looking forward to seeing her transformed and living a full, healthy life. Well done so far.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow - well done Rosie! My puppy Rosie currently weighs six and a half pounds, so in a few week's time, your Rosie will have lost about my Rosie in weight! 

I can't imagine how difficult it must be to resist giving in to her - well done you!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

what are you doing for her exorsize, can she walk the same distance as your other dogs.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Well done Beth and well done Rosie great news x


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

kendal said:


> what are you doing for her exorsize, can she walk the same distance as your other dogs.


Right now, we're only walking Rosie between a 1/2 mile and a mile. Normally, we walk around 3 miles. We don't want to push her too far, too fast, with the possiblilty of hurting her. As she becomes more comfortable, we'll increase the distance. We've already doubled the distance since we got her 3 weeks ago - we started by simply walking around our short block! 

I also have a recently adopted poodle, Potsie, who'd never been walked on a leash before we got him, and he's afraid of EVERYTHING, so it's very slow going. Every walk's an improvement, with fewer meltdowns on his part. Poor thing, when he has a meltdown, he pulls back, sits down, refuses to move, and trembles violently. I have to very gently encourage him to walk forward and give him a treat when he starts walking again. He was melting down at every driveway, but now we're down to only 4-5 times on the entire walk.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Great job! Your really good at this lol. She'll be lean in no time.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Go Rosie Go, What a great job, she will be so happy when she is at the right weight!


----------

